# swimbaits?



## slim357 (Jan 11, 2008)

my fav bait to use is the swim bait it takes very little skill and you cant mess it up. I was just wondering which swimbaits you guys use if any. Last spring I was tearin up some lips with storm wild eye siwm shad, in 3inch and pearl white with the tail dipped in spike-it. So I already have 4 or 5 bags of those just want something else in case its not workin.


----------



## SMDave (Jan 11, 2008)

I know this guy makes some pretty sick swimbaits: Mattlures

He is a member of another forum I am a part of, he's a nice guy. Here's his newest bait: https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/descpageSWMMATT-MLSD.html

He also came out with a Mattlures Shad, but I can't seem to find a link to it. I'll post it when I find it.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 11, 2008)

SMDave I just ordered a crap load of his swim baits, they look pretty nice


----------



## SMDave (Jan 11, 2008)

shamoo said:


> SMDave I just ordered a crap load of his swim baits, they look pretty nice


Be sure to write us a review.


----------



## little anth (Jan 11, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> I like them but i have a real hard time throwing a lure at $25.00-$35.00 not knowing if i will get it back.


ill second that i am scared to throw it. lol


----------



## shamoo (Jan 11, 2008)

Review will be coming, I also got some lake fork swim baits and Huddlestons. I might not throwem I might just walk around the lake with them dangling off my rod and look impressive, that way i wont loose them.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 11, 2008)

Slim, apparently I can mess a swimbait up....I've never even got a bump on one. I have used a variety of storm swimbaits and haven't caught anything on them. I have never really fished them too seriously, I have just tied them on when I get bored and just casted them a few times here and there. I have got to be doing something wrong. Those Mattlures swimbaits look great, I am gonna have to try them out this year. I don't know what my problem is, but atleast someone catches fish on them. You wouldn't catch me casting a $25 cali style swimbait either. While I do use lucky crafts and other somewhat expensive lures, I think I'll wait till I catch a fish on a $5 swimbait till I even buy a $25 one.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 12, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Review will be coming, I also got some lake fork swim baits and Huddlestons. I might not throwem I might just walk around the lake with them dangling off my rod and look impressive, that way i wont loose them.



That is my idea as well - but gosh darn it, no one is ever impressed.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 12, 2008)

Mr. Esquired,if thats the case than I'll have to geter wet :wink: than we'll see what happens, LOL.


----------



## slim357 (Jan 13, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> Slim, apparently I can mess a swimbait up....I've never even got a bump on one. I have used a variety of storm swimbaits and haven't caught anything on them. I have never really fished them too seriously, I have just tied them on when I get bored and just casted them a few times here and there. I have got to be doing something wrong. Those Mattlures swimbaits look great, I am gonna have to try them out this year. I don't know what my problem is, but atleast someone catches fish on them. You wouldn't catch me casting a $25 cali style swimbait either. While I do use lucky crafts and other somewhat expensive lures, I think I'll wait till I catch a fish on a $5 swimbait till I even buy a $25 one.


Try some wildeye swim shads there like $4 for a 5 pack, I musta used over 20 packs last spring, I bounce them off rocks, so I do often get snagged and have to break one off. I catch more fish on the 3inch pearl white, and have had luck with the fire tiger, Ive also caught a few on the 4' ones as well.


----------



## Bryan_VA (Jan 14, 2008)

I've done ok with Basstrix swimbaits and caught a few on Mattlures too. I've only used Storms in saltwater for stripers. For me the best retrieve has been slow and steady, which is pretty boring until you feel that "tick", then your adrenaline gets going.

Swimbaits are great because they only catch big fish. :^o Wish I could find the pic of the crappie I caught on a Mattlures crappie swimbait.


----------



## slim357 (Jan 14, 2008)

I cant stand fishing them steady. I have to have some different types of movement. I mostly bounce them off the bottom like i would fish a texas rigged worm only i dont let it sit at all. If thats not workin i fish a little faster to keep them just off the bottom.


----------



## redbug (Jan 14, 2008)

Bryan_VA said:


> I've done ok with Basstrix swimbaits and caught a few on Mattlures too. I've only used Storms in saltwater for stripers. For me the best retrieve has been slow and steady, which is pretty boring until you feel that "tick", then your adrenaline gets going.
> 
> Swimbaits are great because they only catch big fish. :^o Wish I could find the pic of the crappie I caught on a Mattlures crappie swimbait.



all I can say is SON (in a Roland Martin twang) them be some hawgs.. you must be a bi big guy your hands must be massive ... they make those fish look tiny


----------



## Bryan_VA (Jan 14, 2008)

redbug said:


> all I can say is SON (in a Roland Martin twang) them be some hawgs.. you must be a bi big guy your hands must be massive ... they make those fish look tiny



I tell ya, my hands are big enough to palm 2 basketballs with room left over. And the swimbaits in those pictures are 3 feet long!


----------



## shamoo (Jan 14, 2008)

Mr. Bryon, That first picture was of the basstrix and the Giron crappy swimbait? you trying to fish the basstrix with a Giron trailer? LOL!!! nice going dude, I cant wait to get that Matt Lures Ultimate Bluegill!!


----------



## Jim (Jan 15, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Mr. Bryon, That first picture was of the basstrix and the Giron crappy swimbait? you trying to fish the basstrix with a Giron trailer? LOL!!! nice going dude, I cant wait to get that Matt Lures Ultimate Bluegill!!



You never know, you might win one. :wink:


----------



## Bryan_VA (Jan 15, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Mr. Bryon, That first picture was of the basstrix and the Giron crappy swimbait? you trying to fish the basstrix with a Giron trailer? LOL!!! nice going dude, I cant wait to get that Matt Lures Ultimate Bluegill!!



lol it is about the size of that giron swimbait isn't it. I almost bought one of those at the Timonium show.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 15, 2008)

My buddy has one(giron) and its sweet, so I went a looken and ordered the Matt Lure Male bluegill. My order should be here Friday.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm half afraid to throw my Mattlures Bluegill, but once the big girls get onto the beds, I'll have to use it. I have used it sparingly and have caught 1 bass on it. It was 9 ounces. I felt the bump and I knew for sure that it was a big one swimming toward me. I thought it was too big to jump, but the reason it didn't jump was that the bait was weighing the fish down. The next one I'll buy will be a 3:16 baby wake. Thats a good lookin bait, IMO, but it costs a good bit. I can get away with throwing my Bluegill on my normal setup, but I think I'll have to buy a new rod if I get into throwing some bigger baits.


----------

